# oil mods to prevent oil starvation



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

1.Block off one oil feed in the block (RB26’s have this standard)

2.Fit an appropriately sized restrictor to the other feed. The size of the oil pump is one of the determinates for the size of the restrictor, ie; a high flow, high pressure pump needs a smaller restrictor. Constant higher RPM needs a smaller restrictor etc.

3. Fit an external oil return from the rear of the cylinder head to the sump

4. Drill out the oil return galleries in the head and block

5. Machine around the oil return galleries to facilitate access for the oil

6.sump extension (trust,RIPS etc.) 


I have done all the steps i have listed above except 4 and 5 , i just need someone who can post some pictures to explain how i will do the 4 and 5th mod.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

No5, unless you are good at alloy welding, I would get someone else to do that for you.
Just buy a sump kit from Greedy/Tomei/RIPS and find a trusted fabrication shop to do it for you


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

Sub Boy said:


> No5, unless you are good at alloy welding, I would get someone else to do that for you.
> Just buy a sump kit from Greedy/Tomei/RIPS and find a trusted fabrication shop to do it for you


I have the Greedy one but my question is according to 4-5 nothing to do with welding mate , just the oil return from the head to the block if someone have a picture to post will be very helpfull.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

ok here is a pic for reference where do i drill and how many mm?


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

Nobody have done this mod?


----------



## MikeyB571 (Feb 9, 2010)

What about putting crankcase breathing for the bottom end. I have done this with a rips catch tank.
Some the oil drain from head to sump is held back by backing up of the galleries from the bottom end breathing through to the top as that is the only place it can breath.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

MikeyB571 said:


> What about putting crankcase breathing for the bottom end. I have done this with a rips catch tank.
> Some the oil drain from head to sump is held back by backing up of the galleries from the bottom end breathing through to the top as that is the only place it can breath.


I will be using the nismo one plus head drain from the back of the head to the right side of the sump


----------



## MikeyB571 (Feb 9, 2010)

DrGtr said:


> I will be using the nismo one plus head drain from the back of the head to the right side of the sump


I have the head drain kit also. I am talking about crankcase breathing from the bottom end into a catch tank.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

I will not have this mod, I haven't seen how the nismo works though


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Oil Control In Rb's For Circuit Drag Or Drift - Skylines Australia


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

Piggaz said:


> Oil Control In Rb's For Circuit Drag Or Drift - Skylines Australia


This is where I got the steps from but it's nice to have some pic too since I can't find all the answers there and I am not a member in that forum. 
Thanks for the post. 
Nobody on here done this mod with enlarging the returns?


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

why has no one mentioned an oil pan baffle? 

Like this?
Oil lubrication


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

akasakaR33 said:


> why has no one mentioned an oil pan baffle?
> 
> Like this?
> Oil lubrication


an extended sump covers that


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Hey cool a thread discussing oil control on RB's....


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Hey cool a thread discussing oil control on RB's....


:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Hey cool a thread discussing oil control on RB's....


i was waiting for your input all day yesterday where have you been?? 

can you describe on the pic above where exactly to drill and what size?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

DrGtr said:


> i was waiting for your input all day yesterday where have you been??
> 
> can you describe on the pic above where exactly to drill and what size?


Glenns not the oracle lol, he is just an advocate of the search function :thumbsup:


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

accusump?


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> Glenns not the oracle lol, he is just an advocate of the search function :thumbsup:


if he finds me the answer i am asking hats off for him but i have not found anything for this mod on here before i have posted.


----------



## godzirra (Sep 16, 2009)

Canton Racing Products

I think only second to dry sump system to ensure no oil starvation. :thumbsup:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

The rear of the head has 2 huge oil drains either side. Is another really required?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Showing results 1 to 50 of 499 
Search took 0.10 seconds. Search: Keyword(s): oil control ; Forum: Nissan Skyline and child forums 

TBH you are a real time waster, you ask questions then ignore what anyone has to say anyway....

Asking what ring gap and bearing clearnaces should be ?
C'mon this goes right back to "Im going to build an engine how hard could it be"

Remember ......


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I never drill the head or the block, waste of time IMO unless you are venting the crankcase to atmosphere elsewhere.

All your doing is giving even larger holes for BLOWBY to come up PREVENTING oil comming back.

I had a rear drain on the dragster going to a catch tank, at our last meeting we blocked it off so oil had to return down the factory holes and it was noticably better, we also have the sump breathing to the exhaust.

Robbie.


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

sump breathing to exhaust.. ummmmmmmmm interesting rob, any probs, is the idea the vacumn created by the exhaust draws crankcase fumes out?. any smoke from doing this? is a restrictor or somekind of valave needed?. bernie


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Showing results 1 to 50 of 499
> Search took 0.10 seconds. Search: Keyword(s): oil control ; Forum: Nissan Skyline and child forums
> 
> .



you expect someone to go through 500 threads to find the answer there looking for!

yeh, REEEEAAALLLL useful.

:bowdown1:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

rockabilly said:


> sump breathing to exhaust.. ummmmmmmmm interesting rob, any probs, is the idea the vacumn created by the exhaust draws crankcase fumes out?. any smoke from doing this? is a restrictor or somekind of valave needed?. bernie


The crankcase should always by under vacuum. The standard RB26 is when it can be.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Showing results 1 to 50 of 499
> Search took 0.10 seconds. Search: Keyword(s): oil control ; Forum: Nissan Skyline and child forums
> 
> TBH you are a real time waster, you ask questions then ignore what anyone has to say anyway....
> ...


oh come on give me a brake i am really bored of you just show me a pic like i have posted where it shows where i have to drill or how many mm i should or i shouldn't do that mod( i didn't ask for the other mods cause there are in here just read my post carefully , take your time not just 10sec and post it here, 
you will not find ANYTHING cause i know how to search and i am doing it before i post, one reason of doing it is because i am fed up of you man. i have found nothing specific on this.

Asking what ring gap and bearing clearnaces should be ?

i will ask 2 and 3 times just to be sure what other people think i am not a mechanic i am just a learner, i am doing it as a hobby and trying not to learn everything by my mistakes. 
take care 
i am waiting your results, if you don't find anything please stop infecting something which somebody can learn something, if you want you are more than welcome to tell your opinion according the thread title.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I never drill the head or the block, waste of time IMO unless you are venting the crankcase to atmosphere elsewhere.
> 
> All your doing is giving even larger holes for BLOWBY to come up PREVENTING oil comming back.
> 
> ...


thanks for your input Rob wanted to hear something from someone with knowledge who have actually tested this mod.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> you expect someone to go through 500 threads to find the answer there looking for!
> 
> yeh, REEEEAAALLLL useful.


No Dork , the counter only goes up to 500 ....otherwise it would say 1-50 of nine million
I expect him to try reading some of the answers he has already been given in the past or make some effort to help himself or at least read the oil control bible that pigazz posted a link to, that has been posted dozens of times before.
Im not a member of that forum seems like a stupid response to a link to a thread that has all options covered off.

And C'mon Doc , read the thread title that YOU startd then think about it for a sec....


----------



## jimmy1234 (Nov 16, 2011)

No need to throw around insults.

Asuming someone doesn't have past similar knowledge, or know about these threads and posts made years ago, how do you expect people to find info if indeed it does bring up 9 million threads.

I haven't been on this forum long, if I'm looking for specific information and 500threads pop up, where does that leave me? Searching most of them. Timing consuming, but at the same time, granted, you can learn other things behond what your searching for.

The search function needs a 'search for one or all items' option, this would cut down search time by alot, and stop half of your posts as it would look for ALL words in a thread, not just seeing a single word out of your search and bringing up an irrelevant thread.

Searching is also very specific in terms of terminology. If you don't know correct terms or correct wording, you will also struggle.


----------

